
ErisX Crypto Exchange Platform Hires New Team for an Upcoming Launch - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/erisx-crypto-exchange-platform-hires-new-team-for-an-upcoming-launch/
======
masonic
This appears to be ripped from this Coindesk article with the author's byline
replaced.

[https://www.coindesk.com/crypto-futures-platform-erisx-
hires...](https://www.coindesk.com/crypto-futures-platform-erisx-hires-execs-
from-barclays-and-youtube)

